# How do you get a job with social anxiety?



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have zero skills whatsoever. The only places that hire skilless people are restaurants and retail. I am terrified of interacting with the public so these don't seem realistic for me. I finally sucked it up and applied to some only to find that 95% of them require previous experience. This severely limits my opportunities.

So I have been to probably 10 interviews in the last year and no job offer. On the rare occasion I get an interview I usually bomb it because I am not outgoing. How am I suppose to get a job when all these lowskill jobs have trillions of applicants with many bound to be outgoing, charismatic, and have previous experience. I feel hopeless because I can't even compete for a crap job.

I hear a lot of people get their first jobs by knowing someone. I don't know anyone so that's not an option. I am too scared to meet people because of my social anxiety. 

Another thing I think holds me back is my appearance. Im 19 but look like I'm 15 combined with my lack of confidence makes me look like a child. I didn't even think about this until I started going to interviews. Some employers call me "sweetie." Others ask if I'm old enough to work there.(isnt it illegal to ask for age in an interview?) One of them even told me I have a baby face and look like I go to middle school. It's condenscending and kills my confidence and chances of landing a job.

Help! How do I get a ****ing job?


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

try grocery stores. do you have any smaller ones in your area? like smaller than Walmart. they're usually hiring.

it's not bad really. scanning items and bagging distracts you quite a bit from worrying about talking to customers. most customers don't talk to you. I've had some really nice old people that were super polite and even greeted me by my name. and my screen thing is usually blocking the person XD

most of my customers are on their phones or dealing with their kids. so they aren't really paying much attention to me.


----------



## brainshocked (Oct 1, 2013)

i have lots of skills but soon as i want to use them my body breaks down or i have a let down in my life , so now i am going to just appy everywhere and take the no`s as they come . Not everyone is going to say no, so let the journey begin.


----------



## danohman (Jun 27, 2013)

> How am I suppose to get a job when all these lowskill jobs have trillions of applicants with many bound to be outgoing, charismatic, and have previous experience. I feel hopeless because I can't even compete for a crap job.


Keep applying everywhere, from chain supermarkets to small family businesses. You do not have to be charismatic or outgoing to work in these places! Not having previous experience may hurt you a little, though. Perhaps you could try volunteering at thrift stores and such. That might give you a couple of references you could use, as well as some confidence dealing with customers, cash registers, etc.



> Another thing I think holds me back is my appearance. Im 19 but look like I'm 15 combined with my lack of confidence makes me look like a child. I didn't even think about this until I started going to interviews. Some employers call me "sweetie." Others ask if I'm old enough to work there.(isnt it illegal to ask for age in an interview?) One of them even told me I have a baby face and look like I go to middle school. It's condenscending and kills my confidence and chances of landing a job.


I feel for you. I also look young for my age and it is very irritating being spoken down to on the basis of that. However, I've found that as I get older and experience it more often, I am actually better equipped to deal with it. You may find that with time it won't bother you so much anymore either. It is definitely a non issue when it comes to getting a job though. I can assure you your chances are not in any way affected by that.

It is more important that you appear confident in interviews. If someone says you have a baby face, laugh it off and say you get that a lot. Make eye contact, have a firm handshake, speak clearly and smile. Avoid fidgeting, looking down, etc. At least by going to interviews you have a chance to practice those skills, so even if you don't get the job, don't let it put you off trying. Think of it as an opportunity to improve instead.

Good luck.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

I work in a retail store, I wondered why they hired me but it turns out you don't have to be super confident. The customers do often come up and ask questions but they are only human just like us, with fears and worries. Don't give up, keep applying. You'll get something.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

> The only places that hire skilless people are restaurants and retail.


Have you considered something like cleaning? As that would require less interaction with the public than retail/restaurants.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*need to get a rung down*

dilemma of taking an alternative career
after winging my way through sketchy contract positions in offices

non-coherent in office workplaces
I knew it on the very first day on my graduate programme
so many years of clinging on
my last tie to wear since school. Ohh dear. 
Mixed bag of geek, unsporty, but rebellious nature
the hideous requirement of fitting-in 
knock-back everywhere I go
office existence IS their church

I want to work where I don't have to huddle together in a close-knit love-love, kissy-huggy sprawl
pigeonholed
my place in life was so much better in jail, feeling like a cheif
not for the faint-hearted, reliant on everyone else


----------

